# Starting up and wondering...



## drakul12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey guys,  
I am starting like this:
Anavar
Testosterone undecanoate 
Hcg


----------



## Irish (Dec 18, 2014)

Should have read the forum rules. This isn't a source board. Let the shitstorm commence


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 18, 2014)

PM Rumpy 1st than Bundy 
wait 1 day, send PB a pp pic and if he accepts
Message it to jen for fun....


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to the UG. Most people cycle a more common ester like test E or C. Easier to get a hold of.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 18, 2014)

Great first post.  You're going to be a real asset here.

Your cycle choice is awesome.  Consider adding some totally legit LNE.  It will take you to the next level.

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## drakul12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks trascend2007


----------



## drakul12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Great first post.  You're going to be a real asset here.
> 
> Your cycle choice is awesome.  Consider adding some totally legit LNE.  It will take you to the next level.
> 
> Oh, and welcome.


Thanks! 
What is LNE? Couldn't find anything on google about it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 18, 2014)

drakul12345 said:


> Thanks!
> What is LNE? Couldn't find anything on google about it.



Another victim lol.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2014)

I moved this to uncensored...

Drakul nobody here is going to tell you where to find a source. And on the off chance someone does that is likely a scam and you should let me know about it.  
No matter what the payment method is a scam is always a possibility which is why you don't just throw your money at the first source you find. You have to spend a lot of time investigating the source. You may find good reviews for them on a site but how do you know the source is not paying the site to delete negative reviews and ban critics? This has become common practice on many boards.

Also test U is very uncommon and not typically used on a cycle as it takes a very long time to build up in the blood. So laugh at a guy for not knowing what test u is but some here will be laughing at you for thinking that's something to run a cycle with.


----------



## drakul12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cool,  so no help at all.  
Wondering if it is any good posting at all here lol. I'll stick to testosterone undecanoate since it is highly recommended by friends who have been using different ones for years.  
An online comment from a site that apparently is full of scammers (since everyone keeps bragging about that here)  can't be that reliable. 

Is there a way of erasing my initial post,  anyone?


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

OP, you sound innocent enough, so I'll answer your questions and mix it with a little advice

There are websites to buy these drugs. The vast majority however, will sell you underdosed garbage. Do not fall prey. The best sources online are private, and almost all are email only. There are legit websites out there, but I do not know of any (truly). However, if I did, I would not be permitted to lay it out on either this or most other websites.

Number two, do not go on websites asking for a source so straight up and quick like that. We notice you are new and so do the scammers. They prey on people like you.

Number three, go for that local source if you can afford it. I mean, why not? Sounds like he has the good shit. Test undeconate isn't a great choice, btw, if you plan to recover. I Would stick to shorter esters.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry dude, you're in for it now.  To be informative, spend some time reading and doing research before asking questions like that.  Research how other members have done cycles, possible sides, ways to combat sides, and come up with your own cycle and PCT is a must!!!  Do your homework then ask intelligent questions.  Nothing in life is free, you have to work for it!!!!

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2014)

drakul12345 said:


> Cool,  so no help at all.
> Wondering if it is any good posting at all here lol. I'll stick to testosterone undecanoate since it is highly recommended by friends who have been using different ones for years.
> An online comment from a site that apparently is full of scammers (since everyone keeps bragging about that here)  can't be that reliable.
> 
> Is there a way of erasing my initial post,  anyone?



If your friends are so smart then why are you here?

Test U is for cruising or trt not a cycle where you want high peaks.  You seem to have picked up the idea that one test is somehow more potent then another when this isn't the case so long as you take ester weight into account. 250 mg is 250mg.

Can you tell us why your friends recommend test u? I would love to hear the reason.


----------



## snake (Dec 18, 2014)

drakul12345,

I'll extend a helping hand if that is what you are looking. Let me point out one thing regarding your post; there was no question in it and a general statement like that should be expected to draw some criticism.

Can we start with some of your stats, years training, short and long term goals?


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

drakul12345 said:


> Cool,  so no help at all.
> Wondering if it is any good posting at all here lol. I'll stick to testosterone undecanoate since it is highly recommended by friends who have been using different ones for years.
> An online comment from a site that apparently is full of scammers (since everyone keeps bragging about that here)  can't be that reliable.
> 
> Is there a way of erasing my initial post,  anyone?



Your friends need to join a forum like this one. 

If you want to go to a site that is full of people telling you exactly where to find gear, go to steroidology, use their gear, then come back here and tell us how that went for you.


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

snake said:


> drakul12345,
> 
> I'll extend a helping hand if that is what you are looking. Let me point out one thing regarding your post; there was no question in it and a general statement like that should be expected to draw some criticism.
> 
> Can we start with some of your stats, years training, short and long term goals?




No, no, this kid doesn't want help - he wants to be told what he wants to hear.


----------



## Irish (Dec 18, 2014)

Get some cooking oil from your kitchen, inject it into your ass 3 times a day and it will actually be converted into the most potent form of test, that usually costs thousands of dollars. Don't tell anyone else the secret though....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2014)

ya bro test U good job...dumb bastard


----------



## snake (Dec 18, 2014)

shenky said:


> No, no, this kid doesn't want help - he wants to be told what he wants to hear.



Well let's give some time to see, but you may be right. Btw, I seldom ask questions that I don't know were they will end up. Stay tuned Shenky!


----------

